# Vintage Allis-Chalmers H3 dozer hood nameplates needed.  Help!



## AdkSnowcat

Allis-Chalmers H3 dozer hood nameplates needed - Does anyone know which other Allis-Chalmers tractors use the same nameplate?  It is a very nice nameplate attached with rivets.  Maybe if I know all the tractors that used the same nameplates I will have a better chance of finding a couple.  Thank you!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

give me a pic of what you are looking for there is a bunch of a/c stuff laying around


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Here is a photo of the nameplate I'm looking for:


----------



## 300 H and H

That would be a D 17 hood and logo...

Hope that helps you,

Kirk


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thanks Kirk!  The hood looks the same.  The D17 might be longer.  The band that holds it on in different.  And the nameplate is close but not the same.  The D17 I saw had a dark background and was held on with two rivets instead of four.  So close but not quite there.  Thanks again!


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Kirk gave me a good idea with his post.  I think the H3 hood/logo is the same as an original D15.  So it feels like I am getting closer to finding a nameplate.  I think I will need the band that holds the hood on too.  Thanks Kirk!


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i will try to look out for one for you this is the bad time of the year to get out in the country as the rivers arn't frozen all the way accross yet but i have seen some of those around.


----------



## bczoom

Have you checked on the Allis Chalmers forum

http://www.allischalmers.com/new/forum/default.asp

There's also some local or regional user groups
E.g. Here's the W NY version.
http://www.simplyallis.com/


----------



## AdkSnowcat

Thank you both for your help!  I didn't know about the Allis-Chalmers Forum.  That is real nice to know about.  I may have found a couple nameplates.  I hope it works out.  If this does work out I may have to cross my fingers that the nameplates are less than 3 x 36" (and fit in a Post Office mailing tube)!  It is great to be able to talk to fellow enthusiasts online!!!


----------

